# Random shrimp picture



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I started my shrimping blog a few days ago but got no time to do much there. I've also taken some pictures but not happy with the picture quality. I am planning to get a newer DSLR with a macro lens but should I spend the money on shrimp or on camera? Hard decision.

Anyway, here are some random shrimp pictures taken with my 8 years old Sony F828, one of the earliest DSLR with a fixed lens.

First of all, an update on the A/S grade CRS from novice. I have had then for 2 weeks now and more and more females are getting berried. 
The two berried females, I have at least 4 berried now.









The males have been flying crazy for the past two days and I watched them for an hour chasing newly molted females. Here is a shot of the 3rd floor of my shrimp condo, note the flying males.









Berried Orange: Hey, Little CRS, can you do this?
Little CRS: I'll try.....hmm...okay, you win.









Guess what this is? A SS+ CBS you said? Wrong.









I'm small, but I have potential.









My PFRs fighting for a piece of spinach.









I can't get the nicer PFRs to come out, so this lady will do.









My newly acquired shrimp -- OEBT (orange eye blue tiger). It's still VERY small, about 1cm long, but you can already see some blue colouration and the orange eyes. Hope these guys grow up quick.

















The salvinia floating on the surface. I can't seem to get great duckweed to survive and don't want the messy regular duckweed. Been looking for frog bit but can't find any nearby. Anyone got some water lettuce?









Thanks for reading/looking. I have two other 20G Long in the shrimp condo ready for more shrimps but I haven't added any shrimp to them, one with eco-complete and the other with Netlea. Any suggestion? If you have some species to part, PM me 

Also in process of setting up a 35G into 3 sections and 2 21G rimless (45cmx45cmx40cm). Shrimping is fun.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Invest your money on a camera! Camera can last for years! Shrimp will only last for a year or two  

With a nice camera, your lowest grade shrimp will look superior


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Invest your money on a camera! Camera can last for years! Shrimp will only last for a year or two


Hmm... I know.... but cameras don't breed as far as I know.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey randy,
I will be in the markham area later today hopefully.
I can always bring by some frogbits for you if you like.
0.5 a piece
I'll bring some nice pieces over


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Hey randy,
> I will be in the markham area later today hopefully.
> I can always bring by some frogbits for you if you like.
> 0.5 a piece
> I'll bring some nice pieces over


Hi Jaysan, thanks a lot. But I am thinking going a different route by using other floaters. These smaller pieces of floaters get messy in the tank quick, they always get trapped around powerhead or intake/outflow pipes and then decay.

PS: that's why you see in the last picture I use air tube to make a circle so they don't get blown everywhere, but still a headache when doing WCs.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> Hi Jaysan, thanks a lot. But I am thinking going a different route by using other floaters. These smaller pieces of floaters get messy in the tank quick, they always get trapped around powerhead or intake/outflow pipes and then decay.
> 
> PS: that's why you see in the last picture I use air tube to make a circle so they don't get blown everywhere, but still a headache when doing WCs.


Frogbits are actually quite large. I wasn't talking about duckweed if thats what you were thinking. lol
The only thing that might be messy with frogbits are the roots. My roots seem to go all the way to the bottom sometimes. I have to trim the roots so they dont get tangled on my bottom plants.

I only mentioned this because you said you were looking for frogbits 

Oh and btw, if its not a SS+ CBS in the pictures above, what is it?:O


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

A grade


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> I only mentioned this because you said you were looking for frogbits
> 
> Oh and btw, if its not a SS+ CBS in the pictures above, what is it?:O


Okay, I'll give it another try then. But I'm booked solid after 4pm today so not sure if we can meet before then. Can meet you before 4pm at AI.

I know that shrimp looks exactly like a SS+ no entry CBS, but it also has Taiwan Bee (BKK) gene. It's one of my projects to prove if one can get Taiwan Bees from just hybrids. I am working on this project with some information from an Asian breeder but I'm asked to to give out too much information (so don't ask and don't pm me for this). If it works out, I hope to provide the Taiwan Bees with affordable price to GTAA members. The market price for Taiwan bee is $60+ each, I'll just ask for something to cover my cost.... but that's not happening for a few months if it even happens.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> A grade


That's disrespect, but I won't tell that shrimp about it. The white and black on these hybrids are actually very nice, better than your CBS ;-)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> That's disrespect, but I won't tell that shrimp about it. The white and black on these hybrids are actually very nice, better than your CBS ;-)


sorry!

I am just going to state the faultiness in the picture

The side plate on the carapace is transparent and not solid black. The body / abdominal section got little dots on it, and the legs are clear too.

As for my cbs, they don't look perfect to me at all, but it's better than nothing


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> sorry!
> 
> I am just going to state the faultiness in the picture
> 
> ...


No problem. BTW, you're talking about the one in the second picture, I was talking about the one in the first. The picture doesn't do justice and I'll try to get some better picture on that one, the colouration is very good on that one.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> My newly acquired shrimp -- OEBT (orange eye blue tiger). It's still VERY small, about 1cm long, but you can already see some blue colouration and the orange eyes. Hope these guys grow up quick.


Hey Randy, 
Nice pics of the shrimp, especially the OEBT. Is that an almond leaf in the third picture?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, those are Indian almond leaves. I find it works better if you soak them in hot water for 10 minutes before put them in the tanks. Otherwise they can be in the tank for weeks without decaying to provide it's usefulness.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

nic pics Randy  Inspires me to downsize my fishtanks and upscale my shrimptanks. Just need more room... Can't wait to see your juvies grow up and goodluck on your special project!

Laura


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not just to revive an old thread. I took today off from work just to move two 20G L in a COSTCO rack to my basement. Sounds simple but took me half a day and still not done. 

While moving the OEBTs, I found a pleasant surprise though. One of the blue OEBT female is berried. I thought it would be a bit longer. They are about 3 to 4 months old I think (2 months in this tank and maybe 2 months old when I got them). I feel bad that I have to move her now but don't have much choice. Hope she keeps them. Another problem is, they were in a tank with other 20 adult CRS. I think there's a big chance that she had it with a male CRS. I guess there is only one way to find out, hope she keeps the eggs to full term.


----------

